# waroo, 4th time lucky?



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

waroo are in the midst of their fourth spawn, eggs have been lasting longer each time -3 days last time and this time they have chosen a new site, and more eggs than previous spawn, too. This is their 3rd spawning within a month, so I guess they are pretty serious








http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g279/ ... C00394.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g279/ ... C00393.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g279/ ... C00391.jpg


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hopefully you'll be seeing fry this time---best of luck with them! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

5 hours later the eggs are gone


----------



## Fishboy20 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have had Uaru eat their spawns numerous times. It has gotten to the point where I just pull the eggs some of the time. Once I figure out which is the pair, I will try to pull the pair and give them a tank of their own. Hopefully then they will raise the fry up to maturity. I think being in a SA cichlid community just doesn't work well for these guys. Good luck with your next spawning!

~Jeremy Basch


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Previous spawns have been on a piece of bogwood about 9" long. I considdered taking the eggs away, but thought I'd rather be patient with them and try to get them naturally raise fry if possible.
This time, though they laid on a piece of wood well over 2 feet in length!! no option to remove it this time.


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

FINALLY I have a hatching. The fish have laid a small batch within 10 days of the last 5 times on the trot. This spawn coincided with my sevs spawning and these have also hatched for the first time. In all it's been about 10 months from first spawn to first hatch


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

2nd hatching - more wrigglers - last batch were eaten by the filter 

I guess they're well on track now :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the pics, which might be washing out the colors ... can you tell a differant in eye color between your male and female? It's a debated way of sexing uaru, males supposedly have red eyes, female orange. Just wondering if that is holding true with yours or not.


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Now you mention it, there is a slight difference, the female seems to have uniformly orange/red colour, whilst the male has a ring of red on top of the orange - but it is VERY subtle. Fry are moving about the substrate, so about to go free-swimming, not going to look too closely and spook them! - I'll attempt a better photo of each when it's safer


----------

